# Stop Making Sense on Blu-ray



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I just got word from one of the Blu-ray studio's PR people that Stop Making Sense is coming to Blu-ray October 13th. It's one of the greatest concert films ever made, featuring the Talking Heads with David Burne's musical genius.

*Stop Making Sense 25 Anniversary Blu-ray.* 

Has it been that long already? I was in high school when this came out to theaters. Years later I remember it being in constant rotation on my buddy Greedy's DVD player back when hi-fi on DVD was a real novelty. Although the Talking Heads were established in mainstream pop circles, the band never failed to explore new territory. From funk to melodic art-pop, Burne's done it all. Personally I can't wait to get my hands on the review copy of this disc. 

Let's get this straight - this ain't no ordinary concert disc! Don't expect a band and a bunch of music. Stop Making Sense was directed by Jonathan Demme who went on to win an Oscar for Silence of the Lambs. This concert-film is a work of performance art. From the moment Burne puts that little radio down on the floor the show is full of twists and musical surprises. I can't wait to hear it in a high-resolution multi-channel audio format. 

One of my favorite surprises was a cameo by the Tom Tom Club. That's the band that consisted of two Talking Heads members; Chris Franz and Tina Weymouth - they get on to perform a couple of my favorite pop tunes from the era. 

High resolution audio buffs should be satisfied. DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 and a stereo 2.0 for fun. 

I can't wait to check it out and will have a full review to make sure they did it right when it's made available to me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I remember playing Burning Down the House as a deejay back in the early eighties... yep... it's been that long.

Funny thing though... I don't remember much else of their music... maybe one other song. :huh:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Psycho Killer?

The start of the concert has an acoustic version of the song. It's brilliant because it's like an entertaining show with Burne's motions and eventually dancing and stuff.


----------



## Greedy (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like David Byrne has an 08 release and I recall hearing some new Talking Heads or some solo stuff just recently. I am going to see what is new from him or the band. I need some new sounds anyway

Thanks for showing me the site Wayde! I will catch up on some reading.

Greedy


----------



## Greedy (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like two recent releases from David: David Byrne-Big Love Hymnal and David and Brian Eno-Everything That Happens Will Happen Today. 

Greedy


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks and welcome to the Shack Greedy. 

Despite his name, Greedy is a really generous friend and a Catholic if I'm not mistaken, that his nickname is given from one of the seven deadly sins is probably not a huge surprise. 

Greedy got me interested in a kind of no-nonsense approach to hi-fi back in the two-channel days. We've been friends for so long we've watched the rise of CD, DVD and now Dolby Digital. 

In fact, I remember being all bah-humbug about Dolby Digital (AC3) back in the day. He was like no man, you've gotta check it out. I was like... Greedy, you don't understand - I like good sound, I don't care about MORE surround sound! (I had a pro-logic system I was happy with at the time) 

Then he was like... Dude, seriously come over and just check out a certain DVD (I think it was the one where Sean Connery voiced a dragon) and check out what it's like to hear real Dolby Digital from source to components. 

Back then you had to have a DVD player which was a rarity. 

Needless to say the idea of true discreet multichannel audio really impressed me.


----------

